# annoying shutdown menu



## qbal1 (Jul 23, 2008)

is there any way to make the shutdown popup look like windows XP or at least 2000? the whole shutdown event tracker just wastes time for me


----------



## qbal1 (Jul 23, 2008)

well i figured out how to disable it but its still got the dropdown menu. but is it possible to make the shutdown menu look like windows XP or is this ability just plain missing from wndows server?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.askvg.com/how-to-disable...wn-event-tracker-in-windows-server-2003-2008/

Hope this helps


----------

